# Mail Horn Music



## tomijew

Dear All,

I am currently looking for mail horn music. Any ideas of composers or music I can purchase?

One of my friends suggested the work of Benjamin Button.

I would be very grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I have no idea what 'mail horn music' is. Is it simply music for the horn you can put into the post?


----------



## Aksel

It is Benjamin _Britten_ you're talking about, yes? Benjamin Button is the one with the curious case.

Also, this type of horn is called a post horn, not a mail horn. Its use in music is rather limited, as it is mainly an instrument blown to signal the arrival of the postman. However, Mozart did add a post horn solo in the second minuet of his ninth serenade for orchestra, K 320. It is also known as the Posthorn serenade.


----------



## Rasa

I think he's reffering to Post Horn.


*looks like I've been pre-empted.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Duh! I was being a bit slow there (and not deliberately obtuse).

A very famous posthorn solo occurs in the third movement of Mahler's *Third Symphony*.


----------



## tomijew

Humblest apologise i ment Benjamin Britton, duh!

Thankyou for the information on composers influenced by the coach horn in the 19th century.

Any other suggestions would be welcomed


----------



## emiellucifuge

You still mean Benjamin Britten im sure.

Mozart also has the Serenade No. 9 'Posthorn Serenade' 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serenade_No._9_(Mozart)


----------

